# Did anyone see Shaun White's last run for slopestyle just now?



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

What a pansy. Guy didn't even attempt to be competitive.


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

hes such a bitch...at least now everyone knows hes not the best rider in the world...not even close :laugh:


----------



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah, and honestly--I'm not even a hater. I understand that when things get corporate, people do what they have to do. 

But at least show your best tricks if you are in a competition, even if those tricks aren't as good as the other riders. Thats the point of a competition. You bring your best stuff, or you don't sign up. 

That was pathetic.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

i thought that was a smart move. its not worth it to risk HP for SS.


----------



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

jegnorge said:


> i thought that was a smart move. its not worth it to risk HP for SS.


I disagree.

He was still in it--and gave up. Didn't even try to better his score. All he needed was one run to qualify.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

maybeitsjustme said:


> I disagree.
> 
> He was still in it--and gave up. Didn't even try to better his score. All he needed was one run to qualify.


then u dont know what u r talking about lol  if he goes nuts he could get injured. if he did, BOTH SS and HP are out the window. for someone who didn't compete SS for so long, his "shitty" run was still very good for regular mortals. 

think of it in reverse, is it smart for torstein or seb toots to risk an injury trying to qualify in HP when they know HP is their weakness? of course not.


----------



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

I see your view, but why enter if you aren't going to leave it out there?


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

maybeitsjustme said:


> I see your view, but why enter if you aren't going to leave it out there?


no one knows, i guess the same reason why he chose the leather/tight outfit LOL


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

jegnorge said:


> no one knows, i guess the same reason why he chose the leather/tight outfit LOL


LOL is soooo right!!!!


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

honestly i dont really like shaun white's whole image on snowboarding, he just doesn't seem like a real snowboarder to me. 

with that being said he is still the best at what he does, who cares how he looks doing it or the way he does it. 

The media put him in the spotlight and he is being interesting for the TV, obviously he's not the only one that deserves this kind of attention but he getting it and still seems like a good guy. If i were in his shoes i would play it safe, like he is.

its like a football player that runs a kickoff back, do you get mad at him for jogging the last 10 yards because there is no one near him?


----------



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

nitroboarder22 said:


> its like a football player that runs a kickoff back, do you get mad at him for jogging the last 10 yards because there is no one near him?


Absolutely not, but that football player had already guaranteed the touchdown. If he were jogging the first ten yards, I would flip my shit and so would you.


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

...or it's like a football player not coming out of the locker room in the second half if they are down 21 points


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Shit eh, I actually wanna watch some x-games now!

Was it all straight airs or something? The vid prob wont be on the net for a few days.


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)

For a guy who threw and landed a double cork 1260 during his super pipe victory run in the Olympics, his last run today speaks volumes. He's a pampered athlete who hasn't faced much adversity in his life/career and obviously doesn't respond well when he's up against it.


----------



## ccole89 (Sep 2, 2010)

nitroboarder22 said:


> honestly i dont really like shaun white's whole image on snowboarding, he just doesn't seem like a real snowboarder to me.


Thats my whole issue with the kid. Its like he has lost the love of the sport, lost the culture so to speak. All he wants to do is spin to win and thats all the judges care about. Like at last years winter olympics instead of hanging out with Vito, Bretz, and Lago he just went off and did his own thing. I have so much more respect for riders who ride for the love it of it like Nicolas Muller, Jeremy Jones, or Travis Rice.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

It very well could be that the fame is getting to him. Pulling him too far out of the culture. When was the last time there was any video of him just out riding. Torstein puts up silly videos of him just having fun on the mountain. Tracking Eero had tons of other pros show up to just ride but I haven't ever seen video of Shawn just out riding with his fellow pros.

There is also the conspiracy frame of mind that he was just payed to compete in SS to boost ratings and had no intention of trying in the first place.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

That is kinda like the polar opposite football player that pounds his chest and jumps around like a fool after scoreing a touch down at the end of the game when his team is down 4 touchdowns..... I agree with the previous response that he did it to save himself when he knew it wasnt his strong sport. He may not have been feeling it and said screw it, Ill save my self for the HP. 

I also believe his image is not that bad. He is a happy golucky dude that is always cool to people he meets on the street. I seriously doubt that he never rides for the fun of it. I would guess that someone that has been snowboarding since 6 years old for 100days or more a year on average still gets some fun time out there. He just doesnt have to plaster his goofy runs everywhere on the internet to try and get his image out there. His image is everywhere and he probably likes to be on the DL a little bit..... I am sure he is spotted anywhere he goes around the world, these other guys post there stuff up trying to get to that point, he doesnt need to. There are actually some videos out there of him riding BC for fun, look on his website or facebook.....


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

White shouldn't have been invited to ride in SS...there are so many worthy riders that got bumped because their name isn't shaun white. And then for him to waste everyones time was a joke.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I just paused my DVR because of a comment I just heard Sal Masa.. whatever-the-fuck make about Seb Toots and Mark McMorris..

"they're kinda like what Shaun started, he's responsible for these youngsters".

ESPN needs to hire someone who actually snowboards to comment on the sport, not some stupid fuck who has SW's dick in his mouth. End rant.


Anyways for the people asking about his run, it consisted of a fews 360's and a 540 I think at the end. Nothing bigger. Extremo is absolutely correct.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Deviant said:


> I just paused my DVR because of a comment I just heard Sal Masa.. whatever-the-fuck make about Seb Toots and Mark McMorris..
> 
> "they're kinda like what Shaun started, he's responsible for these youngsters".
> 
> ESPN needs to hire someone who actually snowboards to comment on the sport, not some stupid fuck who has SW's dick in his mouth. End rant.


I couldn't agree with you more. They need Todd Richards!


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

I would have to say these people who say he isnt a "real snowboarder" need to define what a "real snowboarder is.... Like come on, Im pretty sure he has a passion for this sport just as much as anyone else, rides over 100 days a year since he was like 6, pretty sure that takes some dedication. I am not a huge fan of shaun white or a hater obviously, but he is a normal human being just like you and me... Stop scrutinizing his every move.... he was there to win x games super pipe and thats what he was making sure he could do with that last run.. so All you people freaking out, just relax and admire all the talent that is on display at the x games.


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

no. i totaly agree with all the people who have lost respect. First off he comes out in his sisters close. You also see he has lost his love of the sport. no videos of anything but comps.in the pipe. its really a sad thing to see happened to such a great and influencial rider.

ps. sorry for the spelling errors its tuff on my phone


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

The only thing we love more than building our heros up is tearing them down.


----------



## Biornus (Nov 2, 2010)

SHREDDER97 said:


> no. i totaly agree with all the people who have lost respect. First off he comes out in his sisters close. You also see he has lost his love of the sport. no videos of anything but comps.in the pipe. its really a sad thing to see happened to such a great and influencial rider.
> 
> ps. sorry for the spelling errors its tuff on my phone


And why the f*** do we care how he dresses? This is like hearing people bitch about Justin Bieber. 

Get over it and talk about riders that makes you happy instead.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

I watched the highlights on ESPN.com today and they said that Shaun being eliminated was the biggest story of the day. Seriously, WTF. A 15 year old kid got 2nd in ski half pipe and Torstein Horgmo landed the first ever triple cork in competition, but the "biggest story" was that someone who hadn't competed in slope style in a few years was eliminated.

ESPN and most media seriously need to get their heads out of Shaun White's ass and give other people credit where it is due.


----------



## striker14588 (Dec 27, 2010)

Jesus the 15 year old was legit


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

crazyface said:


> I watched the highlights on ESPN.com today and they said that Shaun being eliminated was the biggest story of the day. Seriously, WTF. A 15 year old kid got 2nd in ski half pipe and Torstein Horgmo landed the first ever triple cork in competition, but the "biggest story" was that someone who hadn't competed in slope style in a few years was eliminated.
> 
> ESPN and most media seriously need to get their heads out of Shaun White's ass and give other people credit where it is due.


This. :thumbsup:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

striker14588 said:


> Jesus the 15 year old was legit


Yes he was, but he should've gotten the bronze, IMO. There was some serious hometown cooking when he got the nod over Dumont. The kid is sick, but he wasn't really grabbing at all during his tricks and didn't do anything switch. They got the gold right, but IMO, silver and bronze should've been swapped.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

It's cause his sponsors pay him every time his name is mentioned...why not grab a couple extra bucks goofing off before his real comp


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

He entered the SS because if he did not, it would not have been on ESPN. He why the games get the coverage they do. BR


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

The x-games started??!! Wow haha I thought they didn't start for a while yet.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

So wait, let me get this straight. In one thread, people harp on Shaun White for being too competitive, yet in this thread... you guys complain about him not being competitive enough? :dunno:

And ESPN is going to hype whoever brings in the ratings. Unfortunately for you guys, Shaun White is the biggest name in snowboarding right now. Just like Burton is the biggest name in snowboarding equipment.

It's a fact people. It's been like this for a looong time now. I think it's time to stop complaining and just pay attention to the riders you like.

Anyone see Simon Dumont's crash? Man that was brutal. What about the snowboarder... forgot his name... who overshot the last hit on the pipe and stomped one out on the deck? If he wasn't so young lol. Would have rocked anyone else legs.

Oh, lets not forget that Kelly Clark landed the 1080!

See what you guys do when you keep complaining about Shaun White? You do exactly what you hate ESPN for doing.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

I was going to leave this thread alone, but I gotta say I lean more towards Leo's viewpoint. The guy puts a face on snowboarding. Sure, we all love Torstein and the Helgasons, but how many people other than snowboarders have even heard their names? 

At a certain point you have to embrace the culture and the press needed to help grow a sport. More people boarding = more board production = more board sales = more competition = lower prices. Resorts will still charge an arm and a leg, but that's their niche. They're the ones who took their money and provided you a place to do the sport you love. The bigger the resort, the bigger your opportunity. 

Shaun may not have done what you wanted him to, but is that his job? If you want to see certain things from this sport, then its up to YOU to get them there. The man has dedicated most of his life (adolescent and on) to preforming in a very competitive sport. He's pressed himself to learn new tricks and excel at what he does. 

Apparently ambition and hard work only pay off when you're throwing triple corks every run?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Exactly Nefarious.

To be very honest, Seeing Shaun White in the '05/06 Olympics is what sparked my passion to keep on snowboarding. Previously, I was about to give up on it because of all the falls and aching that resulted lol. Alright, so that's a little exaggerated, but it was awesome to see him do what he did.

As a know nothing snowboarder, of course I jumped at the chance to get his board and outerwear. And you know what? I really, really liked them. The board was and is still awesome and up until last year's line, I loved his signature jackets (went downhill minus a few cool jackets starting last year). This year's signature outerwear is a joke. He does still have one cool jacket in the line though.

At any rate, I have certainly come to learn way more about this sport and continue to be very passionate about it. I have many riders that I love to watch and know about now.

Do you see the point of my story here? It goes perfectly with what Nefarious said. You can hate on the guy all you want, but you can't deny the amount of riders it is bringing to our beloved sport.

I don't know the dude personally so I will never make assumptions about his attitude. I do know that he can rip it in the pipe. I also watched his video in the back country. He's no Terje, but I will put down all my money that he can ride the backcountry better than 99% of the riders in this forums. I do think KillClimbz is probably better though :laugh:.

And don't mistake my attack on the fallacies that I'm seeing here as a defense for Shaun White.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Fuck snowboard media all together.

I havent bought a vid or watched the x games or dew tour in 5 years. 

Pretty gay how the media is working out there for this sport. Dude landed the first tripe cork in comp and nothing about it. Shaun landed whatever it was last year in the pipe and it was huge. my fucking parents were asking me about it..... 

I`ve given up on vids or comps. 

Shaun bitching out his secound run made my day though. But somthing tells me it wont be portrayed like that through espn. 

Whats worse is the kids who went to see the spectacle that is that ginger fuck and he didnt bring it. 

I hope those hagasons or torstien watevers get endorsements with h.p. target and the rest. See the response then.


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

lareaper said:


> The x-games started??!! Wow haha I thought they didn't start for a while yet.



I just found out last night in the last 30 mins of the Big Air. Can't beleive i missed the start of the x-games... I did see Toresteins godly triple cork though


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't think the Helgasons or Horgmo having huge sponsors would change anything. If you watch Tortsteins interview, it's perfectly apparent that he just wants to have fun. Those sponsors would help fuel his passion. More money = more opportunities to go board the places you want. Sure, they may have to jump through more corporate hoops...but that's life. We all have to deal with bullshit in our jobs. 

As for anyone who was there to only see Shawn White... By going, they've opened themselves to different riders WHO DID throw down bombs. You treat it like Shaun had the only run of the day? Those kids who went to see Shaun White idolize him. They look up to him for the face that is snowboarding. I promise you that very few, if any, of those kids were disappointed. They're just happy to be there digging the stoke.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

little devil said:


> Pretty gay how the media is working out there for this sport. Dude landed the first tripe cork in comp and nothing about it. Shaun landed whatever it was last year in the pipe and it was huge. my fucking parents were asking me about it.....


That has nothing to do with any deficiencies of the "snowboard media." The fact is that for the _mainstream_ media and most casual followers of winter sports, the Winter Olympics are 10x as important as the X Games. Anything great done in the Olympics will receive much, much more publicity than something comparable, or even better, performed in some other competition. This phenomenon is not unique to snowboarding. It applies to ski racing, figure skating, etc.

Another fact of which many people in this forum may not be aware is that media outlets tend to be reluctant to cover events created by other media outlets. When the X Games began, other media regarded them as just a PR-generating house comp for ESPN, and therefore refused to cover the event as a genuine sporting contest. I believe that suspicion has abated somewhat over the years, but it remains true today that the coverage of the X Games by non-ESPN-related outlets is much less than we might expect, given the prominence of the event in the snowboarding and free skiing worlds.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Leo said:


> Just like Burton is the biggest name in snowboarding equipment.


I've actually been pleasantly surprised by the relative absence of Burton from the X-Games so far. All I've watched has been the big air, method, and slopestyle comps, but I've seen a good mix of Nitro, DC, Omatic, etc.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> I've actually been pleasantly surprised by the relative absence of Burton from the X-Games so far. All I've watched has been the big air, method, and slopestyle comps, but I've seen a good mix of Nitro, DC, Omatic, etc.


Yea, I'm glad that other companies are finally starting to saturate these competitions. I still love to see Scotty Lago shred it up in his Flow equipment.

Still, the rest of the non-pro population would be like, "Nitro wha? Omatic who? DC makes snowboards now!?!"


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm not arguing this, but as far as Whites' attitude goes with people saying he's a dick, the comment he made during his interview after a slopestyle run that many of us could pull...

"I'm glad people are finally giving me some competition...".

Like it or not that's an arrogant comment, and he knows damn well millions of people are going to see/hear it. Since the majority of us and the rest of the world don't know him...and since we as humans tend to judge other people on what they say or do...we see him as arrogant due to shit like that. Taking last place and making a comment like that, sorry, not cool.

The rest of the riders were not giving him competition, they were hands down better than him yet he still has to make a full-of-himself comment. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Deviant said:


> I'm not arguing this, but as far as Whites' attitude goes with people saying he's a dick, the comment he made during his interview after a slopestyle run that many of us could pull...
> 
> "I'm glad people are finally giving me some competition...".
> 
> ...


I love you Deviant, but that quote is wrong. Perfect example of people blowing it out of proportion because they are already in the "I hate Shaun White" mindset.

He said, "I love the fact that I'm being challenged". Quite different from what you quoted. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/30/sports/30xgames.html

Shaun White fails to qualify for X Games slopestyle finals - The Denver Post

He also said so much more than just that one comment. He talked about how great it is to see the level of riding now and it's inspiring him.

That's humble and very cool in my book :thumbsup:


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

Leo said:


> Yea, I'm glad that other companies are finally starting to saturate these competitions. I still love to see Scotty Lago shred it up in his Flow equipment.
> 
> Still, the rest of the non-pro population would be like, "Nitro wha? Omatic who? DC makes snowboards now!?!"


Not after that triple...every kids gonna want a Nicole now :laugh:


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Love you too, and please forgive me, it's been 2 days since I heard it (telephone game). Still think that's arrogant. Like it's him vs the rest of the snowboard community. I don't hate the kid, his pipe skills are amazing, just sick of the whole "shaun is god" mindset that the media and the non-snowboard community seems to have. After a while you get sick of hearing their name plastered all over everything, and it seems the word "I" is very common in his vocabulary. 



> I'm just happy that I was able to show up and do my best. That's why I'm here
> 
> Read more: Shaun White fails to qualify for X Games slopestyle finals - The Denver Post Shaun White fails to qualify for X Games slopestyle finals - The Denver Post
> Read The Denver Post's Terms of Use of its content: Terms of Use - The Denver Post


(and after reading that article I wasn't aware that the last hit was a rodeo 5, thought it was a plain ol' 5.)

..That was most certainly not his best, sorry but as extremo said there were a lot more deserving riders that could've been in that comp and would've given it more...but their name isn't "shaun white". Sure ESPN is to blame, as it's all about ratings of course, but other riders aren't getting the credit they deserve due to the whole "OMG SHAUN WHITE!!!one" attitude. Like I said I don't want to argue this, just stating my opinion.

(p.s. to the above poster, Torstiens after-win interview was EPIC.):laugh:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea, I totally agree with that Deviant. Arguments like that make all the sense in the world. It's the "he's a sellout, he does nothing for the sport, blah blah" ones I have to argue.

With that said...

Shaun White: Good? Yes... God? No.

Terje Haakonsen: Good? No... God? Yes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

and why the hell wasn't Terje in the best method contest?????


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Deviant said:


> and why the hell wasn't Terje in the best method contest?????


Because he's probably too busy picking sick lines.

Terje = can pick a line better than you can pick your nose.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

Deviant said:


> That was most certainly not his best, sorry but as extremo said there were a lot more deserving riders that could've been in that comp and would've given it more...but their name isn't "shaun white". Sure ESPN is to blame, as it's all about ratings of course, but other riders aren't getting the credit they deserve due to the whole "OMG SHAUN WHITE!!!one" attitude. Like I said I don't want to argue this, just stating my opinion.


The rules and structures of _all_ big-time sports, especially all televised big-time sports, represent a compromise between optimizing the fairness or "purity" of the competition, and delivering the product that audiences want, or think they want. Giving certain preferences to superstars sometimes may hurt other competitors, but _not_ extending those preferences may hurt the fans. Every professional sport under the sun faces this dilemma. Exactly how these interests are balanced is certainly open to debate and criticism, but I think some people are overlooking the fundamental fact that the X Games do not exist merely to establish an abstract pecking order among snowboarders, like some sort of impersonal algorithm. The X Games are commercial entertainment.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

jliu said:


> Not after that triple...every kids gonna want a Nicole now :laugh:


Ha. I'm a chick and even I wouldn't mind having a Nicole.:laugh:
He just made his board sound so... damn... sexy. 


Loving the X-games this season. This is more exciting for me right now than superbowl.

Seb Touts was running solid. I was pretty impressed. 
Can't wait to watch tonight. Is it mens SS finals..? Hope so. 

and yes I did see Dumonts crash.. ugh.. stuff like that makes me cringe. I'm not really into skiers.. but for a 15 year old to podium is insane.

So glad I don't have to see SW in anything other than halfpipe.

THE END.


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)

Leo said:


> And don't mistake my attack on the fallacies that I'm seeing here as a defense for Shaun White.


You're obviously not defending White here or any other past threads... 

but what are your thoughts on his last SS run yesterday which is the topic of this thread?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

fatboyj711 said:


> You're obviously not defending White here or any other past threads...
> 
> but what are your thoughts on his last SS run yesterday which is the topic of this thread?


No, I don't defend White against valid arguments like Deviants or Karasene's. They don't make ignorant remarks like "he's a sellout this, target that".

I like to point out flaws in people's arguments when it's in the context of bashing someone. 

As for his SS, I don't watch it for him. I like horgmo or lago for that event. For pipe, I absolutely like watching him. I do admit though, seeing stuff like kazu's signature chicken wing (think thats what they call it) mctwist is better than all those repetitive spins.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Alright.. I'm sitting here watching x games... wondering.. is there any reason why skiers are throwing 4 and a half rotations for big air? 
Are we slacking in the snowboard scene right now or is it easier to huck a spin when your feet aren't locked in place. :dunno:

or maybe they gain more speed when hitting the jump???


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

10" ballerina stance gets it done for the typical flailing rollerblader/skiier huck...


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

Karasene said:


> Alright.. I'm sitting here watching x games... wondering.. is there any reason why skiers are throwing 4 and a half rotations for big air?
> Are we slacking in the snowboard scene right now or is it easier to huck a spin when your feet aren't locked in place. :dunno:
> 
> or maybe they gain more speed when hitting the jump???


I think its more so their feet are closer together...and when they tuck...they are literally a cannon ball

If you see boarders going for big rotations...they tuck in to make rotations smaller...just cant do it as much as the skiers


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I think it also has to do with body positioning. They face forward unlike us. They have less drag too. We have a wide plank under our feet. It's like a pencil will spin faster than a ruler.

Skiers generally get bigger air too since they are faster and have two sticks to pop off with.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Yep. Makes sense! 

I knew it couldn't be because they are better athletes or anything :laugh: a 1620 on a snowboard would be ridiculous. I have to say I like simpler tricks with more style better than all the spinning in most cases... unless the trick is stomped clean.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Karasene said:


> Yep. Makes sense!
> 
> I knew it couldn't be because they are better athletes or anything :laugh: a 1620 on a snowboard would be ridiculous. I have to say I like simpler tricks with more style better than all the spinning in most cases... unless the trick is stomped clean.


Totally agree. That's why I love Kazu Kokobu's signature McTwist. It looks incredibly sick. I also love to see kids bust simple methods at my local hill. Don't know why I like methods so much


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Leo said:


> Totally agree. That's why I love Kazu Kokobu's signature McTwist. It looks incredibly sick. I also love to see kids bust simple methods at my local hill. Don't know why I like methods so much


Yeah methods were on my goal list this season. It just looks so clean. Gotta give credit to people who can do it right. For such a basic trick I was surprised how many riders were struggling with the grab and kicking out the back leg during the method contest. Not always as easy as it looks.

I like Kazu a lot. I missed the HP tho so I'll be waiting to see what he brings tonight.


----------

